# Transporting a cape



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

no need to salt it unless you turned and split everything.should have just froze it.my advice would be to find fed ex or ups and ship it next day home.


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

If you freeze don't use salt. The main thing get it cold and dry ASAP and get it to the taxidermist as quick as you can. Bacteria starts and you will end up with slippage. I have people that haul deers around in warm weather for a few days and wonder why the cape is bad. Last year a guy brought me one that's nose was wrinkled it lay around so long and eyes was starting to ooze.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

As the others said, don't freeze and salt. Simply freezing it would have fine. 

I also 2nd that fact to ship it home via UPS or FedEx...next day delivery. If you can, line the inside of a box with foam. Then pack with dry ice. If the cape is frozen solid before shipping, you wouldn't even need dry ice...just some ice packs would be fine.


http://www.drop-tine-taxidermy.com


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

One more for do not freeze and salt. Salt brine does not freeze, but it will slow down the ability for the salt to cure the hide. Either freeze and ship or use the double salt method to get as much liquid out of the hide turning lips, ears and eyelids. After second salt allow cape to air dry. Will be stiff as a board and can be shipped.


----------



## D.jeasp (Oct 1, 2009)

If you state allows, you can shoot another deer and use the cape, or if someone you know shoots one that they dont intend to mount and use their cape.


----------

